# Your favorite music videos now.



## WoAiWo (Jun 6, 2010)

My favorite videos right now are:
Telephone - Lady GaGa ft. Beyoncè
Alejandro - Lady GaGa
Paparazzi - Lady GaGa
Imma Be Rocking That Body - Black Eyed Peas
The Only Exception - Paramore
Misey Business - Paramore
Did It Again - Shakira
Russian Roulette - Rihanna
Halo - Beyoncè
Blah Blah Blah - Ke$ha ft. 3OH!3

Well most of my time I listen to music, I don't watch videos. So I don't have many favorites vids.
Sorry I'm too lazy tie now so I didn't embed the videos..:frustrating:


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Not made by the band, but the band liked it so much that they _adopted _this video as the official video for the song instead of the one they were planning.

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you, lego death metal


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)




----------

